# Antique smoker ? ? ?



## circuit theory (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey guys, Well I just joined up yesterday and posted a intro thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Today as I was looking at Yahoo Auctions (similar to Ebay)  I came across this antique smoker.  The phrase carved into it I thought was pretty cool.  On top it reads "THE MAN WHO SMOKES, THINKS LIKE A SAINT, AND ACTS LIKE A SAMARITAN"

Anyhow here is a link.   Let me know what you all think and or if this is even a antique meat smoker.  

http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g81071961


Tom


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2009)

Eh, Tom, It's Written In Japanese...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

maybe it's for smoking egg rolls..........


----------



## walle (Oct 24, 2009)

is it possibly for cigars?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

That thing looks like a hutch or a nice piece of furiture not a smoker. It does look really cool but I would be afraid of using it because with all that wood it might be smoked instead of the meat.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

that would be my call.............


----------



## smokemifugotem (Oct 24, 2009)

Definitely a cigar case in my opinion as well. I agree that it seems very impractical to build a smoker out of wood. It would kind of be a one time use item at that point....


----------



## raceyb (Oct 24, 2009)

The smoke it is refering to is tobacco. That is some type of furniture.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 24, 2009)

I know lots of old timey smokers, especially cold smokers, were made from wood.
Great Grandfather evidently made a big 'ol smoke shack for cold smoking fish, asked my Grandmother if she had any knowledge of it but she sais since she was one of the girls their job was to behead and clean the fish and the men in the family were the ones with the actual smoke info.

Here is a link to the same page you posted but translated.
http://translate.google.com/translat...ial%26hs%3D0N9


----------



## circuit theory (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys.

I thought it might be some sort of cold smoker, the cigar idea does seem to make a lot more sense.  I suppose that is why it has the candle with bending arm, so that someone can light a cigar off of it.


----------



## hoser (Oct 25, 2009)

Definitely a humidoor my friend.

I'll bet that little honey is worth quite a bit of money to the right collector.


----------



## hoser (Oct 25, 2009)

So how much is 59,900 yen in US dollars?


----------



## treegje (Oct 25, 2009)

1 Japanese yen = 0.010855 U.S. dollars


----------



## fowl_play (Oct 26, 2009)

i have made my smoker out of wood, is only measure 3 ft. high by 2 ft deep. and it works very well. have smoked numerous butts and ribs with it, and a few fatties, and get nice results with the smoke.  its heated by a hot plate, topped by a cast iron pan that i put the chips in.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 26, 2009)

I vote for humidor.  But it's a pretty cool piece of craftsmanship


----------



## raceyb (Oct 26, 2009)

This I would love to see pics of.


----------

